# Cabo Azul Shuttle Info



## Judy Nagaoka (May 3, 2019)

We are going to Cabo Azul next week.  I called the hotel to get transportation info. There are two choices a shuttle for $15 per person and a private SUV for $85 each way.  They said the shuttle makes stops.  We'd rather save a little money and take the shuttle but don't want to if it takes us forever to get to Cabo Azul.  Do you have any info regarding the shuttle?  $85 seems really expensive.  Thanks for your help.


----------



## geist1223 (May 3, 2019)

Sorry we always rent a car. So can not advise.


----------



## buzglyd (May 3, 2019)

Cabo Azul is closer to the airport so if there are some stops, you should be among the first.


----------



## Karen G (May 3, 2019)

buzglyd said:


> Cabo Azul is closer to the airport so if there are some stops, you should be among the first.


I agree. It's not far from the airport.  It's a lovely resort. Hope you have a great visit.


----------



## Judy Nagaoka (May 5, 2019)

Thank you all.  We are looking forward to it.


----------

